# "Social Anxiety Survivor" system treatment by Andrej Sosic



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi, I wonder if any of you has tried or heard about this therapy system which was developed by Andrej Sosic(i think he is from Slovenia) ?

Here is his website:
http://socialanxietysurvivor.com/home/

I am considering to buy his program, but the price is about 97 dollars and I really do not want to waste my money for another method, what in fact doesnt work.

So what do you think, is it worth to spend money on it ?


----------

